# Feeling frustrated and down :(



## DanC73 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My name is Dan and I am afraid that my erectile dysfunction is damaging my marriage. I’m a 40 years old married male, in relatively good health, that began experiencing erectile issues a little over 1 ½ years ago. My symptoms began suddenly without warning and have been getting progressively worse. I have been to see my general practitioner three times and urologist five times since the ED began and have had little success treating it. The doctors have been unable to fund a medical cause for my problem.

I am married to a truly wonderful woman, and she has been incredibly supportive throughout this ordeal. The problem really resides with me.  Over the past year, I have become much more reclusive. I am unwilling to engage in any sort of sexual activity with her due to my own insecurities. While I have been honest and open with her, I know that I failing as a husband by not fulfilling her needs and desires. On a daily basis, I feel a variety of emotions (anger, shame, guilt, and frustration) and it is taking a real toll on me. I have recently begun seeing a psychologist to help me cope. 

As you can imagine, I am really frustrated and just wanted an opportunity to express some of my feelings. Thanks for letting this site newbie vent a bit.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The regular drugs don't work for you?

C


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

There are so many ways to pleasure a woman without any use of a p*nis. Relax and enjoy the variety.

Try sensual massage, cunnilingus, toys, fingers etc. You can have a lot of fun exploring all these options. It will take the pressure off to perform as well, which could help greatly.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the problem from time to time due to having my prostate carved out, taking half the hardon controlling nerve bundles with it. So, I've been there and still go back to visit from time to time.

#1 Do you ever wake up with wood at night or in the morning?

#2 Are you watching porn flicks?

#3 What happened with Viagra, Cialis, and Levitra?

#4 Any results with Bi-Mix or Tri-Mix?

#5 How tall and how heavy?

#6 Diabetic?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> There are so many ways to pleasure a woman without any use of a p*nis. Relax and enjoy the variety.
> 
> Try sensual massage, cunnilingus, toys, fingers etc. You can have a lot of fun exploring all these options. It will take the pressure off to perform as well, which could help greatly.


Yes, all that is true, but women enjoy that stuff as a side-dish to getting rode hard. Those things may be just the ticket to bridge the gap, but this problem is 100% fixable.


----------

